# Kolbasz's 2018 Lawn Journal



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

My only thought is that I need to try an keep some order. I figure if I try to force myself to document my activities, I will know what I did and when.

I usually think these sorts of things are a good idea and then quickly get lazy and forget to mark things, so we will see how it goes.

First cut of the year, while I am usually quick to take HOC up, this year, I want to take it down (at least in the beginning):

2" HOC

Second mow of the year (04/21/2018), took things down to 1.5" HOC:


04/28/2018:
Third mow of the season at 1.5" HOC
Applied Prodiamine at .37oz/M

05/02/2018
Starter Fertilizer 18/24/12

05/04/2018
2" HOC

05/05/2018
Tenacity .55oz/M
PGR .5oz/M

05/09/2018
2" HOC Front
2.5" HOC back

05/18/2018
2" HOC Front
2.5" HOC back

08/12/2018
.27oz/M Prodiamine application for fall

08/19/2018
PGR .75oz/M

08/20/2018
.33#N/M (29-0-4 15# total)


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

The weather has been brutal to date. I wore a winter hat to work this morning, so annoying.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> The weather has been brutal to date. I wore a winter hat to work this morning, so annoying.


But your grass is looking pretty green. I like it @kolbasz


----------



## zinger565 (Nov 28, 2017)

How long did you wait until you took the second cut? I'm looking to temporarily reduce HOC to do some levelling with sand, but I don't want to reduce too fast.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

1 week. It has been so cold it didnt grow that much Saturday to Saturday.

The biggest battle was the dew. I started things in the evening Friday and things were clumping (I was side discharging), so I resumed Saturday once the sun came out and things started to dry up. Ended up bagging the clippings, but overall I was not taking a ton off the top. Worst case, shorten the window if your time allows and do it after 2-3 days if you are concerned. Overall though, I think it is early enough that you should not have too much issue.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

social port said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > The weather has been brutal to date. I wore a winter hat to work this morning, so annoying.
> ...


Thanks, yeah, I am quite satisfied with where it is at, minus the POA t


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I am planning my 3rd mow this weekend, just confirming that this places me in line to start PGR as I am past 2 mows.

If I am going to keep it shorter, I do not want to miss the window.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks good! And your intro reminds me I haven't been posting to my lawn journal =P


----------



## Richard Slater (Aug 25, 2017)

Looking really good @kolbasz temperatures in the UK have gone through the floor too; currently under a storm cell which is keeping me out of the garden, seeing your grass makes me smile.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

That second pic is a cool shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> I am planning my 3rd mow this weekend, just confirming that this places me in line to start PGR as I am past 2 mows.
> 
> If I am going to keep it shorter, I do not want to miss the window.


You should be good to apply this weekend as long as it is two real mows where you were getting clippings and the whole lawn was getting a trim. There is no window where it needs to get applied. So if it doesn't get done this weekend, you can do it next weekend without issue as well.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes, they were real. Amazing what a little warmth does to the speed of growth.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> That second pic is a cool shot! :thumbsup:


Thanks. The wife told me there is something wrong with me, laying in the grass taking pictures. I should show her @wardconnor laying in his lawn petting it and rhen maybe she would understand.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> ericgautier said:
> 
> 
> > That second pic is a cool shot! :thumbsup:
> ...


Yes.... Show her. Then tell her that I said Hi.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

1.5" HOC, spring prodiamine at .37oz/M


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

2" HOC


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I have to say I am really liking my venture with PGR. It is the greatest stuff ever and so far is doing a great job suppressing my cut count.

I am normally on a 2x a week schedule at this time. Last week had to travel a bit, so I didn't cut till Friday, so 9 days between mows. It was a little long, but nothing side discharge and double cutting did not resolve. It was great! Have my second app (3 weeks) due this week, weather permitting.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

2.5 weeks after tenacity, I have good bleaching.


















It looks more yellow on the black, but it is certainly bleaching out, not quite sure what it is, might be similar to what @critterdude311 was seeing and able to treat with quinclorac. I am planing to tenacity again to see if it keeps bleaching and dying or what not. Time will tell.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@kolbasz Looking great! I didn't realize you were so close to me. I'm jealous of the 2" cut. My yards a bit too uneven for that. The stuff in the next to last picture I have popping up. Haven't treated it yet though.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> @kolbasz Looking great! I didn't realize you were so close to me. I'm jealous of the 2" cut. My yards a bit too uneven for that. The stuff in the next to last picture I have popping up. Haven't treated it yet though.


yeah, i am just gonna keep on with the tenacity, since I have it and see where it gets me. Plus the wife didnt complain about the bleaching, so thats like a green light to spray it again.


----------



## steveocy (Mar 29, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> 2.5 weeks after tenacity, I have good bleaching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is goose grass. I have a ton of it this year. Tenacity bleached it the first time I put it on, but it didn't kill any of it.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

steveocy said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > 2.5 weeks after tenacity, I have good bleaching.
> ...


According to Tennessee turf tenacity should control it. Guess I will hit it again and see, if that's what it is anyway.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Looking good @kolbasz.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Looking good @kolbasz.


 :thumbup: thanks


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

05/25/2018: Propocanizol, PGR (.75oz/M), tenacity (.5oz/M), bifen XTS, 2 bags Milorganite on front 6k
06/02/2018: Merit with fert 21-0-x
06/06/2018: Front HOC 2.5", back at 3"
06/09/2018: Front HOC 2.5", back at 3"


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

06/14/2018: Front HOC still holding at 2.5", back at 3"
06/15/2018: Propocanizol, PGR (4oz/M), tenacity (.5oz/M), bifen XTS, momentum FX2 (1oz/M)


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

After 10 days, with the help of pgr, a double cut was in order.

With filter


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Looking real nice, especially for almost the first of July.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> After 10 days, with the help of pgr, a double cut was in order.
> 
> With filter


That looks amazing!


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

@pennstater2005 @iowa jim thanks. I have been fairly satisfied thus far. Still have some dying POA, patches of who knows what, but overall, things are decent.

I don't find myself cussing at bent grass while I mow, stopping and pulling. It could still be there, but it is not as obvious, which is good as it makes it more fun to look at.

I'm still thinking about the FAS. Although I have already gotten a few jealous neighbors mentioning how it is the greenest grass on the street. I try being humble and casually mentioning the need feed it some nitrogen.

I'm waiting for the call to do house calls. But at the same time, it is easy to mess with one's own lawn, the last thing I need to do is screw up someone else's. If I kill mine, I will just repair it.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Managing the heat of summer, trying to get to 3", but it seems slow heat growth + pgr is an amazing combination for near zero growth while remaining mostly green.



3" in the front, 3.5" in the back.
07/09/2018: pgr, tenacity and bifen it's

Time to order more tenacity and fungicide


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

07/29/2018: 3.5" in the back 3" in the front. nothing special, just waiting out the heat of summer to start taking it back down.


----------

